# 'Eye Opener pic's.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

So how was your opener? Lets share pic's of it! This is my personal biggest Walleye and he is in the deep freezer right now. It was the only one caught between me and the wife. She did manage to get her normal slimmer action as always!


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

Nice fish, MSG, congrats. I went to the little spot you shared with me four years ago and struck out on Eyes but accidentally got the biggest Largemouth of my life. Once again, thanks for sharing that with me. Made a wet, miserable day turn bright and sunny!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

MSG
Congrats on the nice eye.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Mille lacs was the toughest I remember it being ever on opener for me. Cold water, tons of baitfish, and less then great walleye #'s are going to make this year a little tougher out there I think. We have been spoiled in recent years.

I managed to catch my personal limit of 4 little guys (14-15.5") as well as a few to big and some to small saturday morning before the weather got nasty. Struck out today.

http://millelacsresort.com/album/album/ ... _0220.html


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

USAlx50, I've heard much worse reports about Mille Lacs. Sounds like you showed most people what's up! How were the crowds?

We were up on Rainy. Filled our limits both Saturday and Sunday. Got to have a great fish fry for lunch and supper on Saturday and still bring home our fish for a later date. The kids really enjoyed themselves despite the frigid temps.

It was a mix of snow and rain all day Saturday. Then of course it cleared off and the temps dropped for the night. Everyone and everything was wet and frozen.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

ruger1 said:


> USAlx50, I've heard much worse reports about Mille Lacs. Sounds like you showed most people what's up! How were the crowds?


Yeah, I know a lot of people struggled. I know of one Boat that did better then us and quite a few who struggled to catch a fish or three. There were a lot of boats stacked on top of certain spots like there always is. We always seem to find something off the beaten path that works out. We fish the SE corner and there is so much structure and it all holds fish from time to time so its stupid to get caught up on one spot where the boats are piled together. I can immagine things are different on the north end where you are just fishing a breakline or a flat with everyone else.

Sounds like you had a successful weekend, congrats!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Southwest Fisher said:


> Nice fish, MSG, congrats. I went to the little spot you shared with me four years ago and struck out on Eyes but accidentally got the biggest Largemouth of my life. Once again, thanks for sharing that with me. Made a wet, miserable day turn bright and sunny!


Great deal! I have seen the largest bass that I have EVER seen pulled out of there by my buddies wife. It was just plain and simple the biggest, fatest Largemouth in my life. She put it back in too so it might still be there. I have never really caught any Eye's in there. We even catch many bass there while ice fishing for perch.

Nice little lake.


----------

